
Awesome Solidity - pplonski86
https://github.com/bkrem/awesome-solidity
======
amortize
I remember reading this comment 8 months ago about the issues with Solidity as
a language implementation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14691212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14691212)
. How far has it come since then?

